# Just a fun tester batch :)



## motherhues (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw a website with this cool layered soap with PERFECTLY straight layers and had to give it a try...

I should have known that me and straight things don't work... i can't sew a straight line, can't cut a straight line... can't walk a straight line, LOL... but I think the soap came out pretty.

This was a "getting back into soaping after a baby hiatus" so I wasn't too concerned with how "good" it would be so I just played with this batch.  I accidently dumped too much parsley powder (makes a good natural green colorant) in and got deep moss green which I am sure will make a mess in the soap dishes of america but oh well

Top layer is parsley powder with clary sage, middle layer is lavender with alkanet powder (again, oops, got too much, lol) and the bottom layer is only colored with german chamomile essential oil and spearmint essential oil 

then I just scooped the excess into a bunch of small molds i had around the house  The massage bar is clary sage and patchouli, the others and random amounts of the above scents 











oops, I edited to add some cut bars   you know, made them all even n stuff 

thanks for looking!
Selena
mom of 3
Cold Process Soaper for 12 years off an on


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good to me!  

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2007)

Straight is no fun. They look great.


----------



## pink-north (Sep 17, 2007)

I think they look wonderful.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 17, 2007)

You can do straight if you do separate batches for each "line"

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the look of it!  Can I get a bar?  PM ME!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

COOL BEANS!


----------



## paupau (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are really cool soaps


----------



## motherhues (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks everyone   I have been making soap every few days since then   Have a nice big stockpile coming along.. getting ready for the holidays and all 





 

wheeeee


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

I like that swirl one at the end.. that looks yummy!


----------



## motherhues (Sep 24, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> I like that swirl one at the end.. that looks yummy!


thanks!

it REALLY is yummy!

the swirl is cocoa, of course   and I put a little bit of cinnamon in the lighter part, then the scent is Mostly patchouli with a little nutmeg Eo...

fabulous   sweet and rich and just GOOD


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I loved them all!! I agree straight is boring!!


----------



## black squirrel (Sep 24, 2007)

I love the acorns! Perfect for a little squirrel!!


----------



## LJA (Mar 13, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE these!  They have a great "spa" look.  Love love love!
Great job!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Very very nice soaps , I love the alkanet colored one , it is a beautiful color.


----------



## heartsong (Mar 14, 2009)

*x*

personally, i LOVE the "stone slab" look of the soap!  it looks just like it came out of a quarry and polished!  it has a very natural beauty- i give it a "10"!  DON"T CHANGE A THING!

you do very nice work!  great job on all your soaps!

monet


----------

